# Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer C?



## USAFALKE (3. April 2018)

Was Haltet ihr eigentlich davon von diese kleiner Set?

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Erste Wasserkühlung Set für den Einstieg! 

Hab gelesen das diese Model schon etwas älter ist, teuch ich mich nur?

Welcher Alternative gibt es den eigentlich? 

Mein System, steht im Signatur!


----------



## claster17 (3. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*

Wenn schon AiO, dann eine größere (ab 240mm). Von diesen kleinen kann man weder bei Leistung noch Lautstärke etwas erwarten. Zumal es Luftkühler gibt, die günstiger, stärker und trotzdem leiser sind. Einziges Problem ist dein superschmales Gehäuse.


----------



## USAFALKE (3. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*

Ok, welcher Aio könntet man eigentlich Empfehlen, max 100€?


----------



## tobse2056 (3. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*

Hab sie leider nicht getestet , werde es aber demnächst vielleicht . Zumindest ist wirkt die sehr interessant auf mich.

Raijintek Orcus Core RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm - Externe | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, 

+ Lüfter deiner Wahl.

Testberichte sind  bisher sehr Positiv und auch die Geräusch entwicklung  soll gut sein da sich die Pumpe in  den Schläuchen befindet.
Leider ist noch viel zur Langlebigkeit bekannt.

Wobei ich kaum infos zu deinen Gehäuse finden kann wegen den EInbauplätze einer AiO.
Aber vielleicht wär es was für dich.


----------



## eXquisite (4. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*

Ich hatte halt selber die H100i und die BQ Silent Loop und hab mich von beiden wieder getrennt ich würde dir von den Fertigteilen (gerade die kleinen ASETEC) komplett abraten, 
lauter und Leistungsschwächer als ein Luftkühler - gerade im Idle, und die Temperaturen waren nur besser wenn man die Lüfter am Radi voll aufreißt, dann ist das Ding gefühlt noch lauter - und am Luftkühler hab ich keine Pumpe die im Idle nervt.

Gruß


----------



## USAFALKE (6. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich hatte halt selber die H100i und die BQ Silent Loop und hab mich von beiden wieder getrennt ich würde dir von den Fertigteilen (gerade die kleinen ASETEC) komplett abraten,
> lauter und Leistungsschwächer als ein Luftkühler - gerade im Idle, und die Temperaturen waren nur besser wenn man die Lüfter am Radi voll aufreißt, dann ist das Ding gefühlt noch lauter - und am Luftkühler hab ich keine Pumpe die im Idle nervt.
> 
> Gruß



Da geb ich dir Recht, aber leider ist ein Selbst bau eigentlich Teuer oder?



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hab sie leider nicht getestet , werde es aber demnächst vielleicht . Zumindest ist wirkt die sehr interessant auf mich.
> 
> Raijintek Orcus Core RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm - Externe | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> 
> ...



Also mein Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Suppressor F51.






Warum ich mir ein Waku kaufen möchte, das im Sommer halt besser gekühlt wird


----------



## tobse2056 (6. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*

Ich hab mir heute die Rajintek Orcus 240 bestellt, mal sehen ob sie meinen Ansprüchen entspricht... werde bei Zeiten mal Rückmeldung geben.

In deinen Profil stand glaub ich noch ein anderes Gehäuse, sonst hätte ich das nicht erwähnt ^^


----------



## tobse2056 (7. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*

Die Raijintek Orcus ist heut angekommen, schon nach dem anschließen der Pumpe bei 7V war das brummen so laut das ich beschlossen habe sie zurückzuschicken.

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie alle Test's sagen das die Pumpe  bei 12V sehr leise und 7v nicht hörbar ist.
Entweder sind die Tester alle Taub oder ich bin zu empfindlich.

Also meine Empfehlung, hol die lieber einen guten Luftkühler.


----------



## USAFALKE (7. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*

Hab gestern mal Sig bearbeitet, inkl Gehäuse usw.
Hab gedacht, das ich es schon vor Jahren mal angepasst habe aber anscheinend war es aber nicht so. 


Was würde den eigentlich der Preis liegen, für CPU und eventuell GPU ein Komplett wasserkühlung?


----------



## claster17 (7. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*

Du kannst mit 400€ aufwärts rechnen. Wenn es sehr leise sein soll, kostet es natürlich mehr.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*



DELLASOUL schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal Sig bearbeitet, inkl Gehäuse usw.
> Hab gedacht, das ich es schon vor Jahren mal angepasst habe aber anscheinend war es aber nicht so.
> 
> 
> Was würde den eigentlich der Preis liegen, für CPU und eventuell GPU ein Komplett wasserkühlung?



~450€:

- EK Water Blocks EK-FC 1080 GTX TF6 - Nickel
- aqua computer cuplex kryos NEXT LGA 115x - Acetal/Kupf…
- Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
- O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik
- 2x Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm
- https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-double-protect-ultra-1l-orange-wazu-244.html
- 3x https://www.caseking.de/mayhems-ultra-clear-schlauch-16-10-mm-1m-wazu-659.html
- 6x https://www.caseking.de/noctua-nf-s12b-redux-1200-pwm-120mm-luna-034.html
- 2x https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-bl...fuer-3x-4-pin-pwm-luefter-10-cm-waek-823.html
- 8x https://www.caseking.de/anschluss-g1-4-zoll-16-10-gerade-chrome-wasc-214.html


----------



## parad0xr (9. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> ~450€:
> 
> - EK Water Blocks EK-FC 1080 GTX TF6 - Nickel
> - aqua computer cuplex kryos NEXT LGA 115x - Acetal/Kupf…
> ...




Wenn ich richtig sehe fehlen da sogar noch fittings. 4x für Radiatoren, 2x für CPU, 2x für GPU und 2x für Pumpe = 10 Stk.
Und da hast du "nur" gerade fittings die an der einen oder anderen Stelle auch Probleme machen können.

Also tendenziell eher 500€ 


Ich habe selber auch vor kurzem kompletten custom loop mit CPU und GPU gemacht mit dem selben Gehäuse auch ein Supressor F51


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. April 2018)

Gut, mit zwei zusätzlichen 90° Winkel für die DCP 450 würde er bei 441€ inklusive Versand landen. Die restlichen Verbindungen lassen sich bequem mit 16/10er Schlauch verlegen.


- EK Water Blocks EK-FC 1080 GTX TF6 - Nickel
- Aqua Computer Webshop -  cuplex kryos PRO fur Sockel 1366/1156/1155/775, G1/4, 2. Wahl 21571 (keine Versandkosten)
- Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
- O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik (mit Briefversand 3€)
- 2x Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 360mm
- https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-double-protect-ultra-1l-orange-wazu-244.html
- 3x https://www.caseking.de/mayhems-ultra-clear-schlauch-16-10-mm-1m-wazu-659.html
- 6x https://www.caseking.de/noctua-nf-s12b-redux-1200-pwm-120mm-luna-034.html
- 2x https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-bl...fuer-3x-4-pin-pwm-luefter-10-cm-waek-823.html
- 8x https://www.caseking.de/anschluss-g1-4-zoll-16-10-gerade-chrome-wasc-214.html
- 2x https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-af-angled-90-grad-g1-4-nickel-waek-944.html


----------



## USAFALKE (10. April 2018)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Ich habe selber auch vor kurzem kompletten custom loop mit CPU und GPU gemacht mit dem selben Gehäuse auch ein Supressor F51



Hast du zufällige weiße Bilder oder Video wie es bei dem Gehäuse aus sieht?



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Gut, mit zwei zusätzlichen 90° Winkel für die DCP 450 würde er bei 441€ inklusive Versand landen. Die restlichen Verbindungen lassen sich bequem mit 16/10er Schlauch verlegen.
> 
> 
> - EK Water Blocks EK-FC 1080 GTX TF6 - Nickel
> ...



Hört sich sehr Interessant an, aber was ich mich eha Frage: Macht es eigentlich Sinn, wenn man sage ich mal den CPU erst aufbaut und danach Irgend wann dan die Graka?
Oder macht es kein Sinn!?


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. April 2018)

Eigentlich ist bei deiner Grafikkarte der positive Effekt größer als bei deiner CPU. Bei CPU oder GPU lässt du eben einen Radiator+Lüfter weg, nimmst 2m statt 3m Schlauch und beschränkst dich auf 6 gerade Anschlüsse.


----------



## eXquisite (11. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Die Raijintek Orcus ist heut angekommen, schon nach dem anschließen der Pumpe bei 7V war das brummen so laut das ich beschlossen habe sie zurückzuschicken.
> 
> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie alle Test's sagen das die Pumpe  bei 12V sehr leise und 7v nicht hörbar ist.
> Entweder sind die Tester alle Taub oder ich bin zu empfindlich.
> ...



Genau so saß ich auch da  
Mit H100i und Silent Loop, ich bin aber auch n Typ ohne HDD im Rechner, trotzdem ist mir alles zu laut - hab jetzt auch die H115i gehört - arsch laut - und ne Laing D5 hab ich auch schon mal gehört - ist mir auch zu laut.

Ich würde jedem zu einem Luftkühler raten und wenn Custom dann nimm 100€+ für ne Pumpe in die Hand, ansonsten bringt es keinen Spaß. Hab aber selber auch erst eine Custom für einen Kollegen gebaut damals noch mit 3770k und 660Ti - da war ich stolz auf mich  aber wirklich leise war auch die nicht, Lüfter waren alles E-Loops.

Ich muss den Kollegen recht geben, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich bescheuert klingt - die GPU als erstes aufbauen bringt mehr, die kannst du dann bis zur Kotzgrenze leise übertackten, die CPU bekommt man auch so leise und mit nem normalen 140mm Kühler bekommt man eig. jeden i7 bis 1,35V + kalt und damit sind meist 4,4- 4,6 Ghz min drin. (getestet aufm 4770k)

Gruß


----------



## claster17 (11. April 2018)

*AW: THERMALTAKE WATER 3.0 PERFORMER C?*



eXquisite schrieb:


> und ne Laing D5 hab ich auch schon mal gehört - ist mir auch zu laut



Wenn man die D5 auf unter 1500rpm drosselt, dann hört man sie fast gar nicht mehr. Mit Poti kommt man, glaub ich, gar nicht so weit runter. Hab eine mit PWM.


----------

